# zigs tank



## Mark Evans (21 Aug 2008)

someone point me in the right directiojn to see his 15th place scape? i cant find it

mark


----------



## JamesM (21 Aug 2008)

Are you talking about Mountainscape v2? If so, he hasn't shown it yet. v1 is on the homepage though, and in one of the aquascaping world magazine downloads.


----------



## Steve Smith (21 Aug 2008)

If you take a look at the UKAPS front page you can see version 1 of his scape.  version 2 hasn't been made public yet, as ADA haven't published the photos.  I think Peter is waiting till after the ADA party before posting pics, and from the sounds of things he's insanely busy at the moment with work/family.

(I'm going by his reply on a thread on APC from the other day )


----------



## Steve Smith (21 Aug 2008)

JAmesM said:
			
		

> Are you talking about Mountainscape v2? If so, he hasn't shown it yet. v1 is on the homepage though, and in one of the aquascaping world magazine downloads.



You beat me too it


----------



## Mark Evans (21 Aug 2008)

thanks chaps.

mark


----------



## aaronnorth (22 Aug 2008)

If i can remember i think he said 15th september.


----------



## zig (23 Aug 2008)

Just hope it lives up to the hype  

Its really in ADA's hands not really a lot I can do I'm afraid :?  it could be a week or two after the party before they release the pictures  I want to see they all myself at this stage.

Crazy busy recently but the pressure is easing off now, might even get time for some aquascaping


----------



## Steve Smith (23 Aug 2008)

Hope so peter   If v1 is anything to go by, v2 will looke awesome.  And v3...  :!:


----------



## Wayney (15 Sep 2008)

zig said:
			
		

> Just hope it lives up to the hype
> 
> Its really in ADA's hands not really a lot I can do I'm afraid :?  it could be a week or two after the party before they release the pictures  I want to see they all myself at this stage.
> 
> Crazy busy recently but the pressure is easing off now, might even get time for some aquascaping




Just seen this tank Zig, and WOOOWWWWWWWEEEEE............ No wonder you ranked 15th, I definitely think you improved on the 1st version. Absolutely stunning tank, can't say enough good things about it....SUPERB 8)


----------



## a1Matt (15 Sep 2008)

Now the pics have been unveiled is there any online that I can see?

Ta!


----------



## Dan Crawford (15 Sep 2008)

Where have you seen the pics people?


----------



## Wayney (15 Sep 2008)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Where have you seen the pics people?



Over on ASW is where saw them. Another member posted a link to some pics taken at the ADA party


----------



## a1Matt (15 Sep 2008)

cichlidsrgr8 said:
			
		

> Dan Crawford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know what ASW is   

Can someone share a link?


----------



## zig (15 Sep 2008)

Here you go mate all the winning scapes are here including my own entry, in slide show form anyhow.

http://www.my-mac.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=6646


----------



## zig (15 Sep 2008)

cichlidsrgr8 said:
			
		

> zig said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks mate, no.4 looks hot to me


----------



## a1Matt (15 Sep 2008)

zig said:
			
		

> Here you go mate all the winning scapes are here including my own entry, in slide show form anyhow.
> 
> http://www.my-mac.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=6646



Thanks 

IMHO 15th place is credit where it is due - The sense of depth in your tank is awesome.  Inspiring stuff


----------



## LondonDragon (15 Sep 2008)

Was actually pretty disappointed with the winner!


----------



## Thomas McMillan (15 Sep 2008)

I love no.2 and 4 is pretty cool too. Of course, ours is great aswell zig.


----------



## Dan Crawford (15 Sep 2008)

Zig, you must be loving it, that is TOP BANANA, on the big screen at the ADA party. Thats legend!


----------



## aaronnorth (15 Sep 2008)

well done Peter, thats awesome


----------



## Mark Evans (15 Sep 2008)

yep great mate. im all fired up myself now. i wanna scape!

tanks 3 and 4 were pretty special dont tyou think?

didnt like numbver 1


----------



## JamesM (15 Sep 2008)

hmm, I'd need to see better pics of #1, but Peter's tank is awesome! Congrats again mate!


----------



## Garuf (15 Sep 2008)

Congratulations zig! Custom tank? What are the full specs?
Number 2 is my favourite 3 and 4 should have placed 1st. 1st looks like one of those pictures that they have in cheap restaurants where the waterfall looks like it's moving.


----------



## jay (15 Sep 2008)

Not at all impressed with the top 5 TBH except for no.3. Thats superb... only because its a design I though about a couple of weeks back to myself   Like a bonsai on a cliff side. 
Love zig's v2. much more 'hard' looking with the stone coming right up to the front. really cool.


----------



## planter (16 Sep 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Was actually pretty disappointed with the winner!



I was too until I noticed the size of it ..... 300  x 66 x 84 (cm)    

I like rank 0011. Also Cliff Hui rank 004 but ive always admired his scapes.
Big Congratulations to Peter Kirwan rank 0015.


----------



## zig (18 Sep 2008)

Thanks everyone!

Garuf, yes its a custom tank, opti low cost ordinary glass DIY tank I made myself  same dimensions as a 60p except 45cm depth instead of 30cm.


----------



## Garuf (18 Sep 2008)

I'm envious, I was hoping on ordering a 60x40x50 from greenmachine but it has to wait till I have a real job and a house of my own... *day dreams*
Congratulations again, do you know when you can show us the pictures?


----------



## zig (18 Sep 2008)

Garuf said:
			
		

> I'm envious, I was hoping on ordering a 60x40x50 from greenmachine but it has to wait till I have a real job and a house of my own... *day dreams*
> Congratulations again, do you know when you can show us the pictures?



Hopefully in the next day or two mate, don't know what the storey is tbh, as soon as ADA post the top 27 tanks I presume I can post mine :?


----------



## jay (21 Sep 2008)

Well i just been on creative aquascape union and some superb pics and detail of the winning tank... Its actually pretty amazing.
You have to register and follow a link from an interview with the winner.


----------



## JamesM (21 Sep 2008)

jay said:
			
		

> Well i just been on creative aquascape union and some superb pics and detail of the winning tank... Its actually pretty amazing.
> You have to register and follow a link from an interview with the winner.


I agree, the detail is first class, really interesting scape imo.


----------



## Mark Evans (21 Sep 2008)

JAmesM said:
			
		

> really interesting scape imo.



very, the whole "layering" cliff faces etc, seems to be happening alot in asia. its defo the path im taking with my next scape.i got the height in my big tank too.  im all excited


----------



## zig (21 Sep 2008)

jay said:
			
		

> Well i just been on creative aquascape union and some superb pics and detail of the winning tank... Its actually pretty amazing.
> You have to register and follow a link from an interview with the winner.



Why do they need you to register  its not like its a forum or anything like that, didn't register maybe later. I have seen some pictures already, one thing that struck me from looking at them was some of the outer stones do not look right IMHO, there is a stone to the left and a stone to the right hand side that look out of place compared to the others, the centre section is superb though. Now alls you have to do is combine that with a mountain scene and you could be onto a winner


----------



## Themuleous (23 Sep 2008)

That's very similar to what I was trying to achieve in my new 4ft but I couldn't find the right rocks for it, which is pants.  I always have the ideas but can never pull them off!

Sam


----------



## LondonDragon (23 Sep 2008)

planter said:
			
		

> I was too until I noticed the size of it ..... 300  x 66 x 84 (cm)    .


I did notice that, even then!! A larger resolution photo would help!


----------



## Dave Spencer (24 Sep 2008)

I think the winner is a stunning tank. How many people would have the balls to hardscape a 300cm like that.

Dave.


----------



## Mark Evans (24 Sep 2008)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> How many people would have the balls to hardscape a 300cm like that.



certainly not the women...errr, wrong thread


----------



## LondonDragon (24 Sep 2008)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> I think the winner is a stunning tank. How many people would have the balls to hardscape a 300cm like that.
> Dave.


I have now seen close up photos of this tank and its trully amazing, its based on the Chinese mountain ranges, very nice indeed. But I still think there are better in the top 10! but thats my opinion.


----------



## a1Matt (24 Sep 2008)

saintly said:
			
		

> Dave Spencer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

Considering this in the the gallery section I think it is amazing the number of pages this thread has got to without a single pic being posted in it yet!


----------

